# Drywall over plaster. Adhesive?



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

In the other thread there were several comments about gluing the drywall when going over plaster. How important is this? And how much adhesive?

I'm assuming you'd put a bead on every "stud"???


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I guess I should add, the reason I'm asking is because it doesn't seem like there would be any purpose if there is wallpaper over the plaster because you're only bonding the drywall to the wallpaper, not the plaster.???


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

We use the foam now. 

Sometimes we do it, sometimes we don't. Really depends on the situation and the actual wall. 

The drywallers we use just sploodge the glue everywhere when they over-rock.


----------



## Drgrafix (Jan 31, 2013)

Dan,

so you use spray foam from a can?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Drgrafix said:


> Dan,
> 
> so you use spray foam from a can?


Yes, but its attached to a gun.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Spencer said:


> I guess I should add, the reason I'm asking is because it doesn't seem like there would be any purpose if there is wallpaper over the plaster because you're only bonding the drywall to the wallpaper, not the plaster.???


If the wallpaper is that bonded that you don't want to remove it, I don't think you have anything to worry about. Again, roll the walls with an oil primer. Will make you bonding glue adhere better if you are having doubts. 

1/4" is very "Floppy". You will need a lot of glue. Pay attention to the perimeter. I normally run a strip of glue every 16-20 inches. 

Learning curve. Good luck.


----------



## Skyvorima (Nov 3, 2013)

Spencer said:


> I guess I should add, the reason I'm asking is because it doesn't seem like there would be any purpose if there is wallpaper over the plaster because you're only bonding the drywall to the wallpaper, not the plaster.???


I always seal the wallpaper with primer because if it was applied properly with sizing and quality paste it is possible for the paste to get reactivated if you are using glue.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Dan_Watson said:


> We use the foam now.
> 
> Sometimes we do it, sometimes we don't. Really depends on the situation and the actual wall.
> 
> The drywallers we use just sploodge the glue everywhere when they over-rock.


Are you talking about using Hilti or Great Stuff or the like as an adhesive for drywall? The idea being that the foam gets good coverage? Or is there a special foam? This is something I've never heard of.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Are you talking about using Hilti or Great Stuff or the like as an adhesive for drywall? The idea being that the foam gets good coverage? Or is there a special foam? This is something I've never heard of.


I took it as smartbond.
http://www.smartbondadhesive.com/


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I tried the foam once about 12 yrs ago. Didn't work for me. Never tried it again. 

Maybe I screwed up.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

When you glue panels of size, always leave a path for the glue vapors to escape. If not, be prepared for bulges in the panel.


----------



## 4uremodel (Jan 14, 2015)

Spencer said:


> In the other thread there were several comments about gluing the drywall when going over plaster. How important is this? And how much adhesive?
> 
> I'm assuming you'd put a bead on every "stud"???


it's easy to find the studs 
it would be much better to find the wood and screw it 

you don't trust the glue


----------



## Snow580 (Mar 4, 2015)

I went over most of the walls in my house a couple years ago some with 3/8 and some with 1/4 and didn't use any sort of adhesive. 
Everything seems to be holding up perfectly with no signs of bulging or anything. 
I tried to hit all the studs I could but I know especially in the corners I only got into the lath.


----------

